# Need direction



## TerriS. (Jun 25, 2007)

My husband and I have been married for almost 7 years and have 4 young children together. Lately we have many spats involving sleep deprivation, jobs, the search for a larger house, the list goes on. He says I'm selfish and don't care about him and the kids. He says he needs time for himself because he says with the kids practically 24/7. However, that is not always the case it used to be that I was with the kids 24/7 with exception of working 40 hours a week because of his circumstance that gave him the freedom from the kids(and me). I mainly do the chores around the house including garbage, even when I was pregnant I had to deal with all the chores because he had forgotten or just plainly did not want to do them. And to top it off I was this family's main financial support because he had lost his job or should I say jobs because he has never held a job for longer then a year. Open for suggestions.


----------

